# For anyone who has a Martin's Cage....



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm saving money to get my 3 girls the R695. I was just curious if anyone knows about how long they take to ship them and get them to you?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

It depends on if they're back ordered or not. Mine took a while to get to me, but it could be because I'm in Canada as well. 

If you get a Martin's cage I highly recommend the flip top lid (I didn't and cleaning is so much harder! Also, make sure it's powder coated, galvanised will start to stink very quickly.


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup, planned on paying extra for the flip top AND powder coated. I've heard lots of people say that they had to throw out the galvanized one after only a few months! What a waste of money when you could have paid a little extra for the other kind! CRAZY. With the flip top and galvanized and shipping I think the total for the R695 for me is like $145 which isn't bad at all considering it's a pretty big size for 3 girls. I'm pretty happy about the cost. Now I just have to keep saving for it!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

hehe, it's truly an awesome cage. The only reason I'm not using it now is because I got a sweet deal on a new Ferret Nation, but it's living out in my garage alog with the old grotto I first had. I never get rid of old cages!


----------



## dreadhead (Mar 1, 2007)

I just got my cage from Martin's this morning, it took 2 days... I was very suprised. No bent or damaged pieces, and the box is stuffed with shredded newspaper... free bedding . I just got done putting the R-670 together for my two young girls.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Martin's does make excellent cages at an excellent price, and mine came within 4 or 5 days, but a warning: The larger cages come in pieces with (at least for me) complicated, short instructions. I still have not been able to get mine togethor for fear of putting it togethor wrong and having wasted $150. Plus it requires extra tools to put it togethor which I do not have so it is a huge hastle. If you are handy with things like this though you should love your cage!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

ameliaflame said:


> Martin's does make excellent cages at an excellent price, and mine came within 4 or 5 days, but a warning: The larger cages come in pieces with (at least for me) complicated, short instructions. I still have not been able to get mine togethor for fear of putting it togethor wrong and having wasted $150. Plus it requires extra tools to put it togethor which I do not have so it is a huge hastle. If you are handy with things like this though you should love your cage!


amelia, for the RUUD, lay out all the pieces, it will make sense if you lay them all out together. I have put together an R-670, and R-660, 4 R-680's, an R-695 and the RUUD. Go slow, lay it all out so you understand how it works and if you can get someone to help you, thats even better


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

amelia: i heard that zip ties work just as well as the metal clasps thingys for holding the cage together and that its easier to assemble this way, as well as disassemble if needed later. that might fix the problem with the missing tools.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Zip Ties are freakin awsome! LMAO I use them to make my cages and they work great, cheap, and easy.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, zip ties are amazing! I put mine together with c-rings and will never make that mistake again.


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

It depends where did you order it from if its far away probally 2-3 weeks


----------

